# I need an opinion :O



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I am thinking about getting more goats and I really wanted a fainting goat and a nubian but I have preditors in the area and I am worried about the fainting goat getting eaten if a preditor comes and scares it and the goat just falls over. Is there anything I can do to stop this or is it a bad choice to get one of these? The preditors around are cougars, coyotes, moose, ect.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

best way to go about it is to have really great fencing, locking the goats up at night, and having a livestock guardian (or a few).


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I own a fainter and we have coyotes and roaming dogs. In the morning she gets put out after sun rise and generally we bring her in before sunset.. Good fencing and locking them in at night will help!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Great Pyrenees will protect anything you feed. They bond with your animals and will protect them or you could get a donkey I've seen them attack coyotes .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

I wanted fainters too. Boyfriend won't let me get any. :/ 

The 10 year old would likely chase and scare them mind you!


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Katie03264 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a fainter too & live in very rural NH...we don't have Mountain Lions anymore but we do still have wolves & coyotes, & dogs, etc. I also pen her up tight at night but that's really all....I also have my own large dogs & a 4yo wether that took a "buck's job" & protects them but I've never so much as SEEN anything around the goats that shouldn't be. They're AWESOME goats..very respectful of barriers/fencing & very mild-mannered...have fun! :dazed:


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Is there anywhere i can buy fencing for my goats that is fairly inexpensive and is not falling apart?
:whatgoat:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought u already had goats..... A prego lamanca and a new baby?


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Dec 31, 2013)

ilovegoats said:


> Is there anywhere i can buy fencing for my goats that is fairly inexpensive and is not falling apart?
> :whatgoat:


If and when you can, let me know where to get it ;-)

Best bet is CL, any farm/livestock auctions nearby? I don't know if you'll find 'inexpensive' but cheaper than new, yes.

I went with electric fence, it's cheaper, depending on the charger you buy. It has it's ups and downs and has to be set up correctly. But it is cheaper.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Darlaj,


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Imaginary fence is pretty cheap


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

When it comes to your animals' safety don't be cheap. You not only need to keep your animals in but most importantly you need to be able to keep the predators out. My advice: don't get your animals until you have a good strong fence and a good, dry shed. It is worth spending the extra $$ which will save you a lot of headaches and heartbreaks in the future. We recently bought 500ft of 5ft fence with posts and all for a very good price on ebay.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

You definitely need a safe shelter for them! Even if they don't faint the predator will still get them. Also, make sure you get 2 because goats are extremely social animals and will drive you crazy with their crying if it doesn't have a buddy. Good luck!!


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Darlaj I said I want to get MORE goats.... Read carefully


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Oooooh! Must have missed that ..... Not shocking on my end I have very bad ADHD . But hey nobody perfect right? Hehe


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry I'm not trying to be rude...


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

No worries


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Hhhmm, edit at 8:41... Reply 8:42....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Guys, I noticed that, and the edit as well, she edited in the more part, but maybe she forgot it in the OP. It's not a huge deal. Settle down.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep it friendly, keep it fun.

This is first, last and final warning.


----------

